# Lines and Patterns



## TuesdayEve

Lines, patterns and shadows within and 
surrounding architecture has always appealed 
to my eye. Lining the shot up and balancing
the content has become easy as that’s how I 
was taught many years ago. Cropping, editing
was always minimal and photoshopping....
I ignore, although it is a useful tool for many.

Taking pictures with an Iphone to post atWF
must be heavily cropped to be accepted by 
the system hence, disrupting my natural 
eye and I must over shoot to commpansate.
New challenges... I’m working on it....here 
are a couple cropped without losing too much 
detail.


  
On the train coming into Chicago from Michigan.
In the distance, part of the skyline from the south.

Posting these now is a challenge.
The last picture is one of three sets of drawers
 that were originally my mothers. They’re just cool.

The third photo is at the train yard


----------



## TuesdayEve

Love these, so simple.
 
...snake like


----------



## TuesdayEve

Nature’s beauty, Puerto Rico 2014


----------



## TuesdayEve

Am outside on a hot rather breezless day repotting 
Coneflowers and Marigolds which smell sweet and 
delicious. Thought I’d share my beautiful clutter.


----------



## escorial

Years ago letters where written an I reckon that has been replaced with the pic...I regard it in this digital age as one of the ups of the internet an the saying a picture is worth..blah,blah holds up...great work


----------



## TuesdayEve

No clue what these are, but they remind me
of a bit of Sequoia Cactus


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

Think they look like Verbascum (mullein) plants, are the flowers yellow?


----------



## TuesdayEve

Yes, I’m pretty sure I saw a hint of yellow near the top.
We’re supposed to get rain over the next few days by 
Monday, I’d bet, they’ll be in bloom. I’ll try to get over
there again for pics.


----------



## TuesdayEve

We have alot of Ginko Biloba trees around here. This is
a beautiful female stretching her arms gracefully.
Her leaves are unique and the seeds are similar 
to lychee and rambutan with light colored flesh(non
edible) surrounding a seed which is digestable. These 
are unripened.


----------



## TuesdayEve

This is natural


----------



## TuesdayEve

Inside


Outside


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Bridge at the end of Europe*

I liked the lines of the bridge and paths.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Yea, and the lines and shadows of the mountain, 
nice BAR.

I’m also fascinated with trees.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

We walk in the local woods frequently and love the seasonal changes, bracket fungus and strange shapes nature comes up with in the trees. The names of the fungi always amuse me too, one of the bracket type is ‘Chicken of the woods’. I take loads of photos and fear l could bore for England on the subject. :sneakiness:


----------



## TuesdayEve

I’m interested, could you post a few?


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Today’s woodland finds*


----------



## TuesdayEve

Those are beautiful. It amazes me how some terrestrial 
animal life are so similar to aquatic or arial, I call 
phenomenon, such as, the fluid water dance schools of 
sardines or mackeral compared to the dance in flight of 
a flock of starlings....and now your coral fungus could be an 
Caribean underwater coral. 
What a feminine silhouette pose against the foggy 
background. Just lovely.
And I love the lines in the rotting bark, wavey...


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*No, don’t take the lift!*


----------



## TuesdayEve

Wow BAR, that’s beautiful, love the lines and patterns and 
a pop of color.
........................................................

These two photos are me playing around with the 
reflection while watching Killjoys on TV.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

TuesdayEve said:


> Wow BAR, that’s beautiful, love the lines and patterns and
> a pop of color.
> ........................................................
> 
> These two photos are me playing around with the
> reflection while watching Killjoys on TV.
> View attachment 22603 View attachment 22604



I really like the first one, that ghostly slatted head is creepy.
Limited colour palette works well too.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Alnwick Castle grounds largest fountain.*




Curvy!


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Woodland finds*


----------



## TuesdayEve

It looks like a marshmellow or wax sculptor attached
to the tree...it’s so white.


----------



## TuesdayEve

I like to think of this as a beaded vase holder.
Not my creation but beautiful and unique.
 
It’s all strung with copper wire


----------



## TuesdayEve

I love the geometrics and natural simplicity of this shot.


Just for fun, can you find the squirrel below?


----------



## bobo

Squirrel ?? - I think I see the shadow of one on its way up the thick tree trunk


----------



## JustRob

I think I've found the squirrel. Highlight the white text below the dots if you want to read my solution.
.................................................................................................................... .....................................................................................................................
.....................................................................................................................
There is a brown mark, possibly a shadow, in the shape of a squirrel on the ground between the two pots on the left. It is rotated ninety degrees though.


----------



## TuesdayEve

What an eye Rob....

She’s one of the three girls who lives nearby
and my neighbor and I feed.
She’s very comfortable relaxing on the cement.


----------



## TuesdayEve

This doll is one type and example of beading from 
the Ndebele people of South Africa.


----------



## TuesdayEve

The Catalpa Tree and the Ginko, both so unique. 
The Catalpa has heart shaped leaves. The string
bean looking things are seed pods. They will 
dry out and stay attached during winter and open 
in spring releasing the seeds.
 
Ginko and Oak leaves


----------



## Hill.T.Manner

These photos touched me, not in an overly emotional way but rather I tend to focus on exactly this when I'm looking around. I'm not taking in the majestic beauty of a landscape; that line where the mountains meet the sky? I'm looking at that. The seemingly abstract structure of a power substation? I'm staring at the way the wires dip and connect, I'd never really considered that others took pictures of these things. It's such a singular focus but it helps keep me grounded.


----------



## TuesdayEve

The reflections of the lights caught my eye.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Twightlight on Lake Michigan


----------



## -xXx-

the 3rd in that series
should be in the google/flikr, etc
rotation!


----------



## TuesdayEve

Thx xXX, I looked up Flikr.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader




----------



## -xXx-

what a great composition!
love the absorption
 of foreground into background,
implied center,
contrast of (tree/branch?)
 flipping light upon dark
and
 dark upon light,
AND
textural form on the bottom.
THAT is a cover waiting to happen
amongst other high potential placements.
jussayin'


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

-xXx- said:


> what a great composition!
> love the absorption
> of foreground into background,
> implied center,
> contrast of (tree/branch?)
> flipping light upon dark
> and
> dark upon light,
> AND
> textural form on the bottom.
> THAT is a cover waiting to happen
> amongst other high potential placements.
> jussayin'



Gosh! There was me thinking it was a quick snap of a dewy spiders web that looked better in black & white.


----------



## -xXx-

BlondeAverageReader said:


> Gosh! There was me thinking it was a quick snap of a dewy spiders web that looked better in black & white.


_as humans,
let us not underestimate
actions prompted
by
deep wisdoms within,
of which we may not be actively aware.
_
it is, indeed, a quick snap of a dewy spider's web
that looks awesome in black in white.
please forgive my tendency to misspeak,
which might be a poet's shortcoming
and/or
problematic visual thinker predisposition.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Power to the people*


----------



## TuesdayEve

Good morning, happy to be here. Recently, I learned 
to knit. The first photo is my second scarf, about 6.5 ft
 with just a couple of mistakes. I like to think they’re 
my signature. The second was dramatic, and struck me 
as such as was the third shot.


----------

